# PTC cartridge replacement



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

While doing hardline on my son 2010 Golf air ride installation I damaged one of PTC cartridges on the AirLift V2 manifold



You can't just remove it to try and fix it the removal process destroys the cartridge. Replacement for the AirLift 1/4" manifold is a Parker #PMTCE-4, 3/8" PMTCE-6 cost about $6.50 purchased mine online. Was told by OnlyChargedDubs that BagRiders may be able to help with these. I tried to order one from OnlyChargedDubs site but their in the UK and site won't accept your request because the shipping cost is greater than the cost of the part.

Here is a video on how to remove it:






Here is a video on how to install it:


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

northendroid said:


> While doing hardline on my son 2010 Golf air ride installation I damaged one of PTC cartridges on the AirLift V2 manifold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a very big part of our community. Your gifted to have such knowledge. 

And we appreciate what you do, because in order to get this right, it involves researching. And u do that for this community. 

That's y we are thankful for guys like u! Thank you!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, it's just in my nature to help others


----------



## ThisIsAnthony (Jan 4, 2018)

*PTC Cartridge Replacement In Canada*

Hey there, I really appreciate all the information I this. I have a damage PTC Cartridge as well. I see that you’re located in Canada as well. Are you able to tell me where you bought your replacement PTC Cartridge from? Thank you in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Matt from Only Charged Dubs in the UK here  Just to let you all know, we are re-shooting this video for YouTube, in full and it should be available soon.

I will post a link up here once it's live.

Thanks


----------



## UBCNME (Apr 8, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Matt from Only Charged Dubs in the UK here <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> Just to let you all know, we are re-shooting this video for YouTube, in full and it should be available soon.
> 
> I will post a link up here once it's live.
> 
> Thanks


Hi yeah I'm too cerious on how to remove the cartridge..


----------

